# What's this wood?



## James D (8 Apr 2014)

I've got this wood to use in my next scape but I just want one or two extra small pieces. I bought it in a batch of mopani wood but I'm pretty sure it isn't that.... I'd like to know what it is so I can hopefully get the extra pieces to match, I tried a bit of Redmoor but it looks too light.

(There is a small piece of mopani underneath, supporting the main piece btw).

Thanks.


http://s30.postimg.org/3wiiy1uwh/download2.jpg


----------



## allan angus (8 Apr 2014)

looks like bog wood 2 me


----------



## harryH (8 Apr 2014)

I saw the pic and thought " Mopani" before I read the text.


----------



## Robbie X (8 Apr 2014)

Looks lovely, its got a great shape.


----------



## Lewis G (8 Apr 2014)

Looks like mopani to me.


----------



## Dan Wiggett (8 Apr 2014)

Most definitely Mopani


----------



## allan angus (8 Apr 2014)

well i will happily defer to lewis and splinun


----------



## Lewis G (8 Apr 2014)

It's more branchy than most mopani I have seen. My nice bit of mopani in my 15 gallon is blockier and darker.


----------



## James D (9 Apr 2014)

I'm not convinced, next to the Mopani it's looks lighter and smoother and I've never seen those longer 'branches' on Mopani either. Not to worry though, once it's covered in moss the redmoor should blend in ok.

The closest wood I've seen online is 'Savannah' but who knows.


----------



## tim (9 Apr 2014)

Is it mangrove root maybe ?


----------



## Lewis G (9 Apr 2014)

Now that I've seen some sumatra wood kicking about it actually looks more like that, but who knows.


----------



## harryH (3 May 2014)

The best way to distinguish Mopani from bogwood is that mopani is very hard and heavy. It can come with branches (it is a tree after all) though most pieces used for aquarium use tend to be devoid of thinner branches.

Apart from being very hard, heavy and dense, it seldom gives of much in the way of tannins and can usually be washed and used straight away and often sinks straight to the bottom. The smooth surface which is shown in the pics also point to it being more like Mopani than a bogwood which would be soft and require much more soaking.


----------



## sparkyweasel (4 May 2014)

Could be Mopani _roots_?


----------

